# Random Star Rating Decrease ....



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Has anyone else seen their star rating decrease for no reason? Every time I get to 4.96 a random 1 shows up. I got back to 4.96 again yesterday for the fourth time in the past two months. The very next day it dropped back to 4.95 showing I received a 1 star rating which is crazy since I had on 4 riders since checking it at 4.96. All four riders tipped me and they were very nice people with casual conversation. I check my star rating and boom there is a 1 posted at 1%. This has happened to me four times yet I have not had any incidents that would warrant a 1 star rating. Is Uber trying to keep driver's star rating lower than it should be for any reason?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

My sense is that it is riders retaliating against drivers re-rating 1-star. Riders notice a 1-star and just assume it was the last ride (you) rather than the actual driver a week or so ago that goes back an re-rates. It's a effed up system with no checks and balances, since riders are not required to give a reason for low ratings.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> My sense is that it is riders retaliating against drivers re-rating 1-star. Riders notice a 1-star and just assume it was the last ride (you) rather than the actual driver a week or so ago that goes back an re-rates. It's a effed up system with no checks and balances, since riders are not required to give a reason for low ratings.


I really don't believe pax do this. 
Drivers play these games where they rate later. 
Pax aren't checking their rating the way drivers do


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I really don't believe pax do this.
> Drivers play these games where they rate later.
> Pax aren't checking their rating the way drivers do


I am not sure what you mean by this. I have never changed a pax rating. I pretty much give every rider a 5 star rating. 


Cableguynoe said:


> I really don't believe pax do this.
> Drivers play these games where they rate later.
> Pax aren't checking their rating the way drivers do


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> I am not sure what you mean by this. I have never changed a pax rating. I pretty much give every rider a 5 star rating.


Read the post I quoted. He was talking about drivers "re-rating".
You might not do this. But if you read these forums, you'll see a lot of drivers do. They rate 5, then later contact support and change it to a 1 because they didn't tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I really don't believe pax do this.
> Drivers play these games where they rate later.
> Pax aren't checking their rating the way drivers do


I know I do this and I have no doubt that more and more people will do this if they live in an area where lower ratings have any impact on their ability to get a ride. They have little to no impact in the DC area.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I know I do this and I have no doubt that more and more people will do this if they live in an area where lower ratings have any impact on their ability to get a ride. They have little to no impact in the DC area.


On average, less than 50% of pax rate.
Why? Because they dont care to rate, whether they had a good experience or a bad one. Which means they also dont care about their rating.
They dont open their app again until they need another ride.
Some yes. But nothing to worry about.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I usually don't change ratings. Everyone gets 5 stars but if my ratings go down, throw up, or I get a fare adjustment then it's a must I rate them Low. It's not worth it keep track of your stars and be obsesses over it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> Has anyone else seen their star rating decrease for no reason? Every time I get to 4.96 a random 1 shows up. I got back to 4.96 again yesterday for the fourth time in the past two months. The very next day it dropped back to 4.95 showing I received a 1 star rating which is crazy since I had on 4 riders since checking it at 4.96. All four riders tipped me and they were very nice people with casual conversation. I check my star rating and boom there is a 1 posted at 1%. This has happened to me four times yet I have not had any incidents that would warrant a 1 star rating. Is Uber trying to keep driver's star rating lower than it should be for any reason?


We have to rate the passengers as soon as the ride is over. The same is not true for them. They won't even see a prompt to rate us until the next time that they take an Uber. That could be in a couple of hours, a couple of days, or a couple of weeks. It has been 5 months since I took an Uber as a customer. Now that would be too late for me to go back and Rate My Last Driver, if I hadn't rated him already, but you get the idea. There is no for sure way, other than actually watching the passenger rate you, for you to be sure of what passenger rated you how many stars. There just isn't. Uber is never going to tell you.

Now, one of the many changes I would like to see happen to the rating system, and this may actually be the most likely of the ones that I have thought of or that I've seen others propose, would be to not allow the passenger to see the change to their rating immediately. Let it update once a week. Now that would mean that the drivers get to see the rating that the passenger also seized, so our information on that passenger would not be entirely up to date either, but it would keep the passenger from rating us based on how we rated them. They can be completely honest, if they wish to be, when they rate yes, and have no fear of retaliation. The same is not true of us. If we want any kind of a chance of a good rating from the passenger, for whatever reason we may have, we have to rate them 5 stars.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I agree, the pax should have to rate the driver or decline to rate the driver to close out the app like the driver does to close out the ride. Once is closed, its closed. That would make too much sense though so why would they even consider that?


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

Do you quickly end trips on occasion when you find out they're to short, to long, or just someplace you don't want to drive? These pax are now able to rate us even though the car never moved and us not having opportunity to rate them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Gibman73 said:


> Do you quickly end trips on occasion when you find out they're to short, to long, or just someplace you don't want to drive? These pax are now able to rate us even though the car never moved and us not having opportunity to rate them.


I asked the passenger what their destination is before I start the trip. Before they get in the car they have to verify their name, but once inside I'll toss out a friendly, "So, where are we headed tonight?"

I make them give me the address, or at least the city before I start the trip and verify that what's on the screen is the same as what they told me. We're actually supposed to do this two verify we have the right passenger. If the passenger asks if it didn't come up, I explain it's part of the verification process that Uber suggest drivers do to ensure we have the right passenger, and that I need the information to start the trip. If they continue to balk, I will cancel the ride and suggest that they find a different driver who may not care about following Ubers rules. End of problem. For my part, I assume that they actually were not the proper Riders, because after all, the proper Rider would have the information and would hand it over to get on with their trip. Once the full five minutes is past I have no problem with canceling as a no-show.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I asked the passenger what their destination is before I start the trip. Before they get in the car they have to verify their name, but once inside I'll toss out a friendly, "So, where are we headed tonight?"
> 
> I make them give me the address, or at least the city before I start the trip and verify that what's on the screen is the same as what they told me. We're actually supposed to do this two verify we have the right passenger. If the passenger asks if it didn't come up, I explain it's part of the verification process that Uber suggest drivers do to ensure we have the right passenger, and that I need the information to start the trip. If they continue to balk, I will cancel the ride and suggest that they find a different driver who may not care about following Ubers rules. End of problem. For my part, I assume that they actually were not the proper Riders, because after all, the proper Rider would have the information and would hand it over to get on with their trip. Once the full five minutes is past I have no problem with canceling as a no-show.


They could always just change the destination once the trip is started.


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I asked the passenger what their destination is before I start the trip. Before they get in the car they have to verify their name, but once inside I'll toss out a friendly, "So, where are we headed tonight?"
> 
> I make them give me the address, or at least the city before I start the trip and verify that what's on the screen is the same as what they told me. We're actually supposed to do this two verify we have the right passenger. If the passenger asks if it didn't come up, I explain it's part of the verification process that Uber suggest drivers do to ensure we have the right passenger, and that I need the information to start the trip. If they continue to balk, I will cancel the ride and suggest that they find a different driver who may not care about following Ubers rules. End of problem. For my part, I assume that they actually were not the proper Riders, because after all, the proper Rider would have the information and would hand it over to get on with their trip. Once the full five minutes is past I have no problem with canceling as a no-show.


I do something quite similar to you. I'm just passing along something that is a rather major shift in policy. Something most drivers are probably completely unaware of.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> They could always just change the destination once the trip is started.


They could. And depending on when they did it, it could be considered manipulative. And depending on how drastic a change it was and where the location actually was, I could come up with a reason why I don't want to go there.

It should probably be noted that once or twice a week, I do take a trip that I do not want to take. This way if Uber turns around and points at me and says that I always wiggle out of New York trips, for example, I can point to this trip or that trip and say that I don't. It is strictly about the reasons that I told the passenger and would they like to see the video?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> They could. And depending on when they did it, it could be considered manipulative. And depending on how drastic a change it was and where the location actually was, I could come up with a reason why I don't want to go there.
> 
> It should probably be noted that once or twice a week, I do take a trip that I do not want to take. This way if Uber turns around and points at me and says that I always wiggle out of New York trips, for example, I can point to this trip or that trip and say that I don't. It is strictly about the reasons that I told the passenger and would they like to see the video?


There is nothing manipulative about changing your destination as a passenger. The app has that functionality built in with the intention that passengers can use it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is nothing manipulative about changing your destination as a passenger. The app has that functionality built in with the intention that passengers can use it.


Absolutely it can be used. But if you have someone forming a pattern of how they're using something, whether it's a passenger or driver, it can show that it is an attempt at manipulation. Kind of like when you get down the shore and someone gives an pickup address that is east of the parkway but then changes it to west of the parkway.

Sorry about that. I posted this and then I realized that I was not in the New Jersey forum. We have two different Fare areas in New Jersey. The higher rate is at the shore.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Sometimes passengers put the pin or wrong address and realize that after I am already at the pickup location. Then they try to update their location which is totally manipulative. They should just accept their mistake and cancel but Uber gives them the option to update the address and expects me to go there at my expense. I cancel and move on. Also when passengers update their address Uber will automatically cancel the other stacked ping even if it's a surge ride or a select ride.
Then there is another pos company lyft, and their scheduled ride scam. It's not exactly updating address but people in the ghetto are starting to put longer address as their destination but want to be dropped off at a completely different and shorter address.
If passengers wants to update the address, they should at least ask the drivers. They update the address all on the drivers time and dime. 


Uberfunitis said:


> There is nothing manipulative about changing your destination as a passenger. The app has that functionality built in with the intention that passengers can use it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> Sometimes passengers put the pin or wrong address and realize that after I am already at the pickup location. Then they try to update their location which is totally manipulative. They should just accept their mistake and cancel but Uber gives them the option to update the address and expects me to go there at my expense. I cancel and move on. Also when passengers update their address Uber will automatically cancel the other stacked ping even if it's a surge ride or a select ride.
> Then there is another pos company lyft, and their scheduled ride scam. It's not exactly updating address but people in the ghetto are starting to put longer address as their destination but want to be dropped off at a completely different and shorter address.
> If passengers wants to update the address, they should at least ask the drivers. They update the address all on the drivers time and dime.


That may be manipulative on Ubers part but not on the passengers part, they are just using the app as it was intended.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I really don't believe pax do this.
> Drivers play these games where they rate later.
> Pax aren't checking their rating the way drivers do


I had a pax do it to me today on lyft! I am sure most people don't care, though.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> Has anyone else seen their star rating decrease for no reason? Every time I get to 4.96 a random 1 shows up. I got back to 4.96 again yesterday for the fourth time in the past two months. The very next day it dropped back to 4.95 showing I received a 1 star rating which is crazy since I had on 4 riders since checking it at 4.96. All four riders tipped me and they were very nice people with casual conversation. I check my star rating and boom there is a 1 posted at 1%. This has happened to me four times yet I have not had any incidents that would warrant a 1 star rating. Is Uber trying to keep driver's star rating lower than it should be for any reason?


But remember, pax can do their rating for you well into the future. So a person you gave a ride to 3 weeks ago might not rate you until today. That's why it's hard to figure out who rated poorly and why.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

4.96? Well done. Just don't worry about it. You're doing great!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> I am not sure what you mean by this. I have never changed a pax rating. I pretty much give every rider a 5 star rating.


Please don't give people 5-star ratings if they back seat drive, eat smelly food, make a mess, yap at full volume during the entire ride, or don't tip. You're doing your fellow drivers a disservice when you give everyone 5-stars. Ratings are beneficial to drivers when deciding whether or not to accept a ride request; if you're giving everyone a 5, it's not possible to distinguish the a-holes from the cream of the crop (all 4 of them !)


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I give a 5 star rating if it is a person I would pick up again without a second thought. You should not down rate a pax for not tipping. Don't forget Uber marketed their service for years with the "no tip necessary" message. Plus some people can't afford cars and do not have much money to begin with. If I go above and beyond and don't get a tip that is different. If they do any of what you mentioned, i can assure you they do not get a 5 star rating.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> Has anyone else seen their star rating decrease for no reason? Every time I get to 4.96 a random 1 shows up. I got back to 4.96 again yesterday for the fourth time in the past two months. The very next day it dropped back to 4.95 showing I received a 1 star rating which is crazy since I had on 4 riders since checking it at 4.96. All four riders tipped me and they were very nice people with casual conversation. I check my star rating and boom there is a 1 posted at 1%. This has happened to me four times yet I have not had any incidents that would warrant a 1 star rating. Is Uber trying to keep driver's star rating lower than it should be for any reason?


I think the more drives you have the more likely your rating is to gradually nudge down. I don't know anyone with a 4.96 that has been driving for UBER for any length of time ? Why ? Due to rating changes. Even if every single ride you have rates you a five some random person trying to retaliate against a bad rating will hit you with a 1. This can come weeks after the drive. You have no way of knowing who did it and support will not help you to identify who it was or the reason. UBER will just accept the rating adjustment with no questions asked. Despite this new 180 day policy that includes "Better protecting the driver's rating" I have seen zero change in how it works operationally. Support obviously did not get the memo because they are refusing to provide any documentation at all to a one star rating. If there was a problem, how can you possibly address it if you do not even know the cause.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I have given 1631 rides with over 500 ratings so I guess I have just been fortunate enough to dodge the bad rating pax in volume. I carry a 4.97 with lyft but only 317 rides completed


----------



## sarrajo888 (Sep 9, 2017)

I always check my rating before a ride and right after a ride (as pax) and I give 1 star if my rating drops. I know its that driver too bc it will either go up or down after trip is complete.


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

I have really been wishing lately that we didn't have to rate pax at all sometimes. I have plenty of trips where I think I don't want to drop their rating nor do I have a feeling to help it either.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

sarrajo888 said:


> I always check my rating before a ride and right after a ride (as pax) and I give 1 star if my rating drops. I know its that driver too bc it will either go up or down after trip is complete.


You do realize drivers can change pax ratings at any time, right? Why don't you rate on whether they got you from point A to point B safely?



Cableguynoe said:


> I really don't believe pax do this.
> Drivers play these games where they rate later.
> Pax aren't checking their rating the way drivers do


Bullshit! They check ratings more obsessively!! Drivers don't need to check- the info is literally in front of our faces.


----------



## sarrajo888 (Sep 9, 2017)

Julescase said:


> You do realize drivers can change pax ratings at any time, right? Why don't you rate on whether they got you from point A to point B safely?
> 
> Bullshit! They check ratings more obsessively!! Drivers don't need to check- the info is literally in front of our faces.


I would and I used to until drivers started rating me based on if I tip right away or not or am I talkative and social or not etc. I used to give most drivers 5 stars until they started getting petty on me first.

Also I could care less if they change the pax ratings later or not.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

sarrajo888 said:


> I would and I used to until drivers started rating me based on if I tip right away or not or am I talkative and social or not etc. I used to give most drivers 5 stars until they started getting petty on me first.
> 
> Also I could care less if they change the pax ratings later or not.


 What else do drivers rate passengers on beside whether or not they tip? We are helping one another - when I see a 4.2* rating request pop up on my screen, odds are that person doesn't tip and I know not to accept the request. What else are the ratings used for if drivers aren't taking advantage of their fellow drivers intel on pax? It's literally the only way we can help one another when deciding whether or not to accept a ping.

It takes 100 pennies for me to give a 5-star rating. A buck. I give $10- $20 tips because that's what I used to give cabbies when I took a taxi and the cost for the same ride was $80, so why wouldn't I give that when the cost of the ride is a measly $18? So simple and still ridiculously cheap. It just shows I have manners AND I want to thank my driver for navigating the crazy Los Angeles streets safely, in a clean car, with friendly service, and hopefully it made their day a little better.

I'm still baffled as to why there's such push back on the standard practice of tipping for a service well done. Are millennials just taught to be super cheap with their money? I know they are super selfish, is it because they don't think other people deserve tips? Did their parents teach them that? It's So confusing to me. It's the only generation I know of that is so incredibly anti-tipping. It's so sad and bizarre.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Julescase said:


> What else do drivers rate passengers on beside whether or not they tip? We are helping one another - when I see a 4.2* rating request pop up on my screen, odds are that person doesn't tip and I know not to accept the request. What else are the ratings used for if drivers aren't taking advantage of their fellow drivers intel on pax? It's literally the only way we can help one another when deciding whether or not to accept a ping.
> 
> It takes 100 pennies for me to give a 5-star rating. A buck. I give $10- $20 tips because that's what I used to give cabbies when I took a taxi and the cost for the same ride was $80, so why wouldn't I give that when the cost of the ride is a measly $18? So simple and still ridiculously cheap. It just shows I have manners AND I want to thank my driver for navigating the crazy Los Angeles streets safely, in a clean car, with friendly service, and hopefully it made their day a little better.
> 
> I'm still baffled as to why there's such push back on the standard practice of tipping for a service well done. Are millennials just taught to be super cheap with their money? I know they are super selfish, is it because they don't think other people deserve tips? Did their parents teach them that? It's So confusing to me. It's the only generation I know of that is so incredibly anti-tipping. It's so sad and bizarre.


Are you Sheila. (The Lyft Queen)?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Are you Sheila. (The Lyft Queen)?


No - I don't even do Lyft (yet?).....


----------

